# Switching between Oberons



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you have two Oberons for one Kindle, how do you use them? Do you tend to use just one of them, or do you switch often?


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a few Oberons- and I switch at the start of each new book.  I don't tend to read more than one fiction book at a time, or this wouldn't work so neatly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Koi, welcome to Kindleboards.  If you have a minute, go to the introductions and welcome thread, start a thread and tell us about yourself.  It will other members a chance to say hello.
deb


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Koi said:


> I have a few Oberons- and I switch at the start of each new book. I don't tend to read more than one fiction book at a time, or this wouldn't work so neatly.


A few Oberons?!
Oooh...color me jealous!!
But a neat idea of switching covers with each new book, though.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I switch as the mood hits, or if I have particular handbags that will hold a Kindle in an Oberon. My kick the last week has been my Javo-Edge sleeve - sleek, slim, not much bigger than the Kindle. 

My fav is the Celtic Hounds in wine.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I switch as the mood hits, or if I have particular handbags that will hold a Kindle in an Oberon. My kick the last week has been my Javo-Edge sleeve - sleek, slim, not much bigger than the Kindle.
> 
> My fav is the Celtic Hounds in wine.


My first Oberon cover (black Sky Dragon) arrived yesterday, and right now I can't imagine ever taking my Kindle out of it! Ha ha! As the saying goes, you'd have to pry it from my cold, dead hands to get it away from me.

But maybe I could let loose of it for Celtic Hounds in wine, some day. That is my second favorite color/design combination, after black Sky Dragon. With the right skin, Celtic Hounds in wine would be utterly gorgeous.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually have two Oberon covers that I love.  The first has a mountain scene (I actually use journal covers) and it's in saddle.  So, I use it for fall and winter.  My other cover is daffodils in fern green so I use it for spring and summer.  It's fun to be able to change off every six months just for variety.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Really love the black sky dragon.  If they end up making an Oberon for an iPad, I am hoping for that choice.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Deb, you noticed me as a new poster... wow, fast!  Thank you for the welcome.

I have 'a few' because I could not make up my mind which design I loved most.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Mine change with my moods


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

luvshihtzu said:


> Really love the black sky dragon. If they end up making an Oberon for an iPad, I am hoping for that choice.


That's a very pretty selection.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> My first Oberon cover (black Sky Dragon) arrived yesterday, and right now I can't imagine ever taking my Kindle out of it! Ha ha! As the saying goes, you'd have to pry it from my cold, dead hands to get it away from me.
> 
> But maybe I could let loose of it for Celtic Hounds in wine, some day. That is my second favorite color/design combination, after black Sky Dragon. With the right skin, Celtic Hounds in wine would be utterly gorgeous.


Ha ha ha! My first Oberon was daVinci in Saddle - loved it. Then got Celtic Hounds and fell in love all over again!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the boards and thanks for your support.. feel free to have one for every day of the week.. LOL.. We are glad you love the covers and reallly appreciate all of you!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Welcome to the boards and thanks for your support.. feel free to have one for every day of the week.. LOL.. We are glad you love the covers and reallly appreciate all of you!


My new black Sky Dragon cover is absolutely wonderful! Thank you! And if you get a chance please thank whoever did the work on it because it is just perfect in every respect.



GinnyB said:


> Ha ha ha! My first Oberon was daVinci in Saddle - loved it. Then got Celtic Hounds and fell in love all over again!


Aha! Another person who likes Celtic Hounds. Obviously you have great taste.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Another question: 

how do you pick the right skin to go with all these covers, or do you just have the skin you want?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> Another question:
> 
> how do you pick the right skin to go with all these covers, or do you just have the skin you want?


I change my skins fairly often and like to make my own, so I usually change my cover according to what looks best with the skin I'm using.

Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Nekked Kindle- no skin, on mine.  You all tempt me terribly to get one, though.  Does anyone find the skins distracting at the corners of their eyes when reading?  I always figure that the skins are so gorgeous, everyone just puts up with it, because I can't imagine them not being distracting.  Which has made me slow to try one.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the library skin because I didn't think that one would be distracting to me, and it is not.  I was afraid others would be.

If some kind people donated a couple Oberons to me, I can answer the OP's question.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, not distracting at all. You might look at it for the first couple of time you read, but then you get used to it and won't notice. You won't regret getting a skin!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Seconding the Not a Distraction on the skins.  I find I don't even remember I am reading on a machine sometimes and try to turn pages.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I only have one skin so far, DecalGirl's plum Royal. I feel like my skin provides a beautiful dark purple frame around the words, helping me to block out the world and focus in on the text. It doesn't distract - - quite the opposite, for me.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

TLM said:


> Seconding the Not a Distraction on the skins. I find I don't even remember I am reading on a machine sometimes and try to turn pages.


Same thing here; I love my Kindle.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I switch as the mood hits, or if I have particular handbags that will hold a Kindle in an Oberon. My kick the last week has been my Javo-Edge sleeve - sleek, slim, not much bigger than the Kindle.
> 
> My fav is the Celtic Hounds in wine.
> [/quote)
> ...


----------

